# Post Your Titanium Shelf Queens



## bf1 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Dragons #00 and #01, Chameleon, Lion Cub and Aero Cub*


----------



## bf1 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Perhaps the most coveted protoypes ever produced...need I say more?*


----------



## chipwillis (Mar 18, 2010)

That's some nice stuff Barry. I'll post some pictures when I get back from Jamaica with the family.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 19, 2010)

*The magnificent Ra Ti!*


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Mondrian by PhotonFantastic*


----------



## scout24 (Mar 20, 2010)

bf1- That Mondrian is just beautiful- +1 on Photonfantastic! I am fortunate enough to own "Shirley, they"re Squares", from Fred, but my photography is sorely lacking... Fred's attention to detail is second to none.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2010)

*Mac's Custom D Mag*


----------



## greenLED (Mar 20, 2010)

I carried it once but can't make myself do it again... too gorgeous of a light:







:bow: to jch79, who gifted me this beauty.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 20, 2010)

You got to love Fred's creativity.:twothumbs


----------



## bf1 (Mar 21, 2010)

*TranquilityBase Teeny Tiny Twisty*


----------



## bf1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Am I the only one with TI shelf queens?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Love the BB and an exceptional clip.



DimeRazorback said:


> Here's mine.


----------



## Sammax (Mar 22, 2010)

Impressive! I just ordered my first Titanium today.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*A pair of Ti Chameleons from Mr. Bulk*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*A trio of Ti Fatties from Mirage Man*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*A trio of Ti PD's from McGizmo (PD-S, PD-S, PD-XR19)*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*A pair of Ti M-R2's from Jetbeam*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*The magnificent Ra Ti!*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

*A trio of Ti Kubatons from Tom Anderson*
(sorry, not flashlights but absolutely titanium shelf queens)


----------



## greenLED (Mar 22, 2010)

Troy's a showoff. :nana:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 22, 2010)

greenLED said:


> Troy's a showoff. :nana:


Well, isn't that what this thread's all about? :naughty: :laughing:


----------



## octaf (Mar 22, 2010)

bf1 said:


> *The magnificent Ra Ti!*


 

Are those titanium butterflies underneath Ra ? :duh2:

Just looking at these beautiful lights brings me joy, Thanks folks. :thumbsup:


----------



## scout24 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay, here are a couple of mine...


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow... some really nice lights here.
Hope this one stacks up.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 24, 2010)

Ti Maxlite body and PR-T head?

Who made those?


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 24, 2010)

um...no one has made them yet...


----------



## jslappa (Mar 24, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> um...no one has made them yet...


 

Steve, could you put a D10 or something next to it so I can get a feel for the actual size? AA, 17670, 2x123, or 18650?

John


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 24, 2010)

Here ya go. This version is actually a 17500. 





I wish I would have held on to one of those D10 Ti shells, but that one wouldn't have been a shelf queen... more like an EDC.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 24, 2010)

Some TB sweetness, Don's S27 head, and an Aero Cub...


----------



## gswitter (Mar 24, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> um...no one has made them yet...


Well, someone made yours.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 24, 2010)

scout24: absolutely beautiful stuff. :twothumbs


----------



## KuKu427 (Mar 24, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Well, someone made yours.


It's one of my prototypes... Final production will be different from this one...


----------



## scout24 (Mar 25, 2010)

AWTYD- Thanks! Loving your MM fatties... PM incoming.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 25, 2010)

McGizmo XR19-C/LS27-PD/PD-S (x2)/Mule-PD + Lummi Raw:-






Aleph Style/E-Series: Smaller Lights (18mm TB/20mm TB/19mm MM head on McG Clicky):-






Aleph Style/E-Series: 27mm (2 TB/1 MM):-






Aleph Style/E-Series: 38mm TB/MM Lego:-
















Mac Magic:-






Spies: Standard 007 + Tri-V 007:-


----------



## octaf (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, easilyled.

You've got all the best ! 

I'm sure each name brings you his own unique moods & feelings.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Easilyled- Those 38mm's look so nicely proportioned! What type of LE gets used in such beautiful lights?


----------



## easilyled (Mar 25, 2010)

octaf said:


> Wow, easilyled.
> 
> You've got all the best !
> 
> I'm sure each name brings you his own unique moods & feelings.



Thanks octaf, but I know that you have some formidable Ti lights in your possession too. Please post some more pics. 



scout24 said:


> Easilyled- Those 38mm's look so nicely proportioned! What type of LE gets used in such beautiful lights?



Thanks scout24, I do like the 38mm's in particular. You have some beauties in your pictures, particularly the TB 27LT-style PD body 
with the McG 27S head. :bow: 

The top & bottom lights in the picture of the 38mm-lights have darkzero biflupic SSC-P7 L.Es.
The other 38mm light has a more conventional SSC-P4 L.E with 2-stage tailcap.
There is also another dz biflupic SSC-P7 L.E in the TB 27mm light in the center.
Mirage_Man's 27mm light has an SST-50


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Easyled,
Absolutely magnificent!:twothumbs:twothumbs
Regards,
Barry


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

octaf said:


> Are those titanium butterflies underneath Ra ? :duh2:
> 
> Just looking at these beautiful lights brings me joy, Thanks folks. :thumbsup:



Hi Octaf,
I believe it is just a hammered steel serving piece.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## easilyled (Mar 26, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Easyled,
> Absolutely magnificent!:twothumbs:twothumbs
> Regards,
> Barry



Thanks Barry, but it pales into insignificance compared to your amazing collection.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Easyled,
Today I lost my best friend; that being my dog Cody. He was really the one that got me involved in this wonderful hobby in the first place. We both loved our evening walks together with a very special light. He was partial only to titanium lights.
I tried to keep him off the Custom Forums and my Paypal account, but he would not listen.
I will miss the long, bright walks together.
I will take some more photos after I deal with my loss.
Thanks
Barry


----------



## lisantica (Mar 26, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Hi Easyled,
> Today I lost my best friend; that being my dog Cody.



Barry, I am so sorry to read this. I know how special a bond between a man and his dog can be. Cody was fortunate to be in your life, and you in his. You gave him quality time taking him on those walks.
My thoughts are with you.

Sincerely,
Lisa


----------



## lisantica (Mar 26, 2010)

bf1 said:


> He was partial only to titanium lights.
> I tried to keep him off the Custom Forums and my Paypal account, but he would not listen.



I was all choked up the first time I read your post so when I went back to re-read it, I got a kick out of the smashing good taste Cody had. Hang in there Barry, I'm hoping that you'll find comfort in your fond memories of your adventures together.

Lisa


----------



## easilyled (Mar 26, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Hi Easyled,
> Today I lost my best friend; that being my dog Cody. He was really the one that got me involved in this wonderful hobby in the first place. We both loved our evening walks together with a very special light. He was partial only to titanium lights.
> I tried to keep him off the Custom Forums and my Paypal account, but he would not listen.
> I will miss the long, bright walks together.
> ...



I'm very sorry to hear that Barry. What an awful day for you it must be.
My thoughts are with you. I know how hard it is to say goodbye to a beloved friend and companion.
As Lisa says, I hope that with time your happy memories of Cody will help to comfort you.
Wishing you strength,
Daniel


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 26, 2010)

Barry, that's so sad to hear. I know Cody had a wonderful life with you, better than he could have had anywhere else. We would have loved to have met him.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 26, 2010)

bf1- My condolences, the loss of a faithful companion can be so difficult... Revel in the good times shared, hold onto fond memories. :candle:


----------



## octaf (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that, Barry.


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your support. He was only six years old. I never thought that I could ever get so attached,. A friend of mine called me today, to remined me that dogs are only on this earth for a short time and that they are truely a gift while you have them.
Thank you everyone for your support and kindness.
Again thanks,
Barry


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

*My boy Cody illuminated my life!*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, what a cutie!


----------



## bf1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Troy,
I am sorry you and your family did not get a chance to meet him as well.
What a great watch dog over my shelf queens.
All the best,
Barry


----------



## Incidentalist (Mar 27, 2010)

Barry,

Sorry to hear about your loss. 

It's amazing how important dogs/pets are to a family. They bring such joy and I can't imagine not having a dog in the house. 

If you don't mind, I'd like to add a couple of pictures to the thread:











:devil:

Here's my CR123 Ti lights. I typically don't carry lights this size, so these are all shelf queens.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 28, 2010)

KuKu427 said:


> It's one of my prototypes... Final production will be different from this one...



This prototype looks absolutly awesome! 

What led is built in? :naughty:


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 28, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Hi Easyled,
> Today I lost my best friend; that being my dog Cody. He was really the one that got me involved in this wonderful hobby in the first place. We both loved our evening walks together with a very special light. He was partial only to titanium lights.
> I tried to keep him off the Custom Forums and my Paypal account, but he would not listen.
> I will miss the long, bright walks together.
> ...



Hi Barry!

Really sad to hear about your loss.

I know how it is to loose a best friend. I am really happy
with my ne dog Bruno. I hope you have the strength to deal with your loss
and to give you the chance to have a new friend, to walk with 
and share your passion...:candle:


----------



## bf1 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Toby,
I could possibly get my wife to start taking some evening walks with me. Perhaps she might even understand why I have gone over the deep end with this hobby.
Wishing you and your wife all the best.
Barry





toby_pra said:


> Hi Barry!
> 
> Really sad to hear about your loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## bf1 (Mar 28, 2010)

*TB/Mac Collaboration *


----------



## scout24 (Apr 13, 2010)

This needed a bump... One workhorse, one shelfqueen... Thank you Robert for letting this beauty go!


----------



## Light11 (Apr 13, 2010)

The Mclux III-T looks awesome Scout24 !


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 13, 2010)

This has to be my favorite thread. When I see all those beautiful titanium lights I look at my bank account and think do I really need to eat this month. Some of these lights look like they belong in the future with flying cars and vacations to Mars.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks Light11- Credit where due, my thanks go to coloradogps for letting it go to a new home... :wave:


----------



## ninemm (Apr 13, 2010)

bf1 said:


> Hi Easyled,
> Today I lost my best friend; that being my dog Cody. He was really the one that got me involved in this wonderful hobby in the first place. We both loved our evening walks together with a very special light. He was partial only to titanium lights.
> I tried to keep him off the Custom Forums and my Paypal account, but he would not listen.
> I will miss the long, bright walks together.
> ...


 
Hi Barry, 

I am truly sorry for your loss. I too share evening walks with my pup and can't imagine how hard it would be to lose her. Our thoughts are with you! 

-Steve and Lorna

Sidenote: The lights in this thread are simply amazing.


----------



## jslappa (Apr 13, 2010)

Incidentalist, your lights more than make up for your photog skills (hee hee). The JHanko lights are my favorite Ti customs. I really love the fact that each JHanko light is created by hand, on a manual lathe. Are there any other Ti light makers out there still doing things on a manual lathe?

Everyone else, amazing lights in this thread! There's a lot of money (flashlights) sitting on shelves all across the globe right now. 

Barry, my condolences brother. I have 2 Basset Hounds (Jager and Daisy Mae) and it's going to destroy me when their time comes. They both split a beautifully marbeled Ribeye steak in Cody's honor tonight.


----------



## Incidentalist (Apr 13, 2010)

jslappa said:


> Incidentalist, your lights more than make up for your photog skills (hee hee).


 
HEY, I resemble that remark!  You should see the pictures that didn't make the 'cut'. :sick2: Anybody offering photography clinics? 

Yes, the JHanko lights absolutely rule! Between my TiD10, TiEX10 and Luce De Notte, my nightstand practically radiates awesomeness. Or is that actually radiation? Either way, it's cool as hell. :twothumbs


----------



## jch79 (Apr 14, 2010)

Barry, sorry to hear about Cody.  :candle:

I had the pleasure of meeting Cody, and he was a wonderful dog who had great energy, and a fantastic owner. :twothumbs I remember you showing me which lights you liked best for dog walking. 

So nice to see all of these lights and a lot of familiar names here. Remember when Ti lights were unheard of on CPF? Crazy.

:thumbsup: john


----------



## easilyled (May 14, 2010)

Collection updated - see pictures of Spy 007 and Tri-V


----------



## easilyled (Jun 8, 2010)

Collection updated to show Mirage_man's 27mm custom.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW... Stunning!


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 22, 2010)

Not really shelf queens, but I've got them set up on a shelf here!


----------



## Sparkss (Jul 22, 2010)

Incidentalist said:


> If you don't mind, I'd like to add a couple of pictures to the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I just keep staring at these lights. Absolutely stunning (love the trits in the piston and body). Who made those ? (and model). TIA 

I have a few Ti lights enroute, but none here in my possession yet . The bug bit, and bit hard


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 22, 2010)

Sparkss said:


> Who made those ? (and model). TIA



JHanko. These are Titanium D10. 
Good luck with the bug, there's no known cure for its bite except for .


----------



## griff (Jan 7, 2012)

some old head!


----------



## luxlunatic (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats just sick Griff!! Mount Titanium.
After all these years and all those great lights there, I still lust for the 27LT Ti!
Love the gauge for the background!


----------



## computernut (Feb 15, 2012)

They aren't shelf queens but here's my titanium collection (the ring is tungsten carbide though):


----------



## aflashinthenight (Feb 19, 2012)

Titanium knurly style


----------



## davyro (Feb 25, 2012)

A,f,i,t,n you've got a great little nurly collection going on there,as for the previous collections they're just awesome.Hopefully one day i might get halfway there 
if i'm lucky, work hard & my lovely wife still understands my hobby.:devil:


----------



## jake royston (Mar 18, 2012)

my addiction with Ti lights is just starting...
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa381/jake-royston/IMG_2153.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## flashologist (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my first Ti light/shelf queen... a Tom Anderson prototype.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 1, 2012)

jake royston said:


> my addiction with Ti lights is just starting...
> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa381/jake-royston/IMG_2153.jpg



Very nice picture Jake! :thumbsup: I'm at the same stage of addiction as you. Unfortunately, it's only getting worse. 

What is the light on the right? It looks a bit like a JETBeam TC-R1 but not quite.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 2, 2012)

This one is my last shelf queen.
All my other lights are users.
It will be an user from next week .


----------



## screennamie (Jun 4, 2012)

jake royston said:


> my addiction with Ti lights is just starting...
> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa381/jake-royston/IMG_2153.jpg



What is the light on the left?!


----------



## Gooby (Jun 4, 2012)

Holy Cow, those lights are absolutely amazing. If i had one of those i would buy a display case, and never let air touch them. If only i had the funds.


----------



## jake royston (Jun 5, 2012)

dlmorgan999 said:


> Very nice picture Jake! :thumbsup: I'm at the same stage of addiction as you. Unfortunately, it's only getting worse.
> 
> What is the light on the right? It looks a bit like a JETBeam TC-R1 but not quite.



The light on the right is a Jetbeam TC-R2, modded to a 3000k 80CRI XPG Q4, my new favorite tint!




screennamie said:


> What is the light on the left?!




The light on the left is a Sunwayman V10R Ti with the 3 trit electronic switch made by Steve Ku (KuKu427).


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 16, 2012)

jake royston said:


> my addiction with Ti lights is just starting...
> http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa381/jake-royston/IMG_2153.jpg


This picture made me go get my TC-R2 and admire it for a while. I've carried it every day for a year and a half and I still love the way it looks. Jetbeam knocked it out of the park when they designed the TC-R2.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 16, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> This picture made me go get my TC-R2 and admire it for a while. I've carried it every day for a year and a half and I still love the way it looks. Jetbeam knocked it out of the park when they designed the TC-R2.



Agreed! I like it quite a bit better than the TC-R1.


----------



## dbleznak (Jun 21, 2012)

http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bcb5-266f.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/47e07550-bcc7-dea4.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here is my collection so far.

A trio of TnC Product lights (a pair of 18350 lights and an 18650 light).





A Mirage Man Custom 18650, a Tain 3-Piece Titanium Hyperlux and a McGizmo Mule with a Moddoo body and tail cap.





A few of my smaller lights (JETBeam TC-R1, Sunwayman V10R Ti+ w/mods by Jeff Hanko, and a Jeff Hanko EX10 and D10) flanking the coveted Cool Fall SPY 007 XM-L.





And a "family shot" with most of the above lights plus a Veleno Designs Thud Ti 18650.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 26, 2012)

Great pictures of a magnificent collection, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## jake royston (Aug 1, 2012)

A new addition came today, and it is a Ti shelf queen!


----------



## Norm (Aug 1, 2012)

Please keep in mind the rule for posting pictures on CPF, some images in this sub forum exceed the maximum allowable image size of 800 X 800 Pixels. Thanks Norm


----------



## fyrstormer (Aug 9, 2012)

Those new crenelated Mac EDCs look really good.


----------

